# 2 thumbs up for Carters!!!



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

Hi all!
I just wanted to pass along some information that I received after talking with Carter's on the phone today.

-They do not use any flame retardants on ANY of their products. Not clothing (including pajamas), sheets, blankets, crib bedding, etc.

-They do not use any fabric finishers on their products (you know how we mams here are always talking about formaldehyde finishes on the fabric that we are trying to wash out?)--they don't allow anything to be put on the raw fabric before it is sewn into a garment, or to be put on after it is sewn.








: That makes me feel so much better! While I would love to be able to buy a 100% organic wardrobe for my kids, we just can't afford it. It's good to know that at least Carter's is "safer" to use than the average clothing company!


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

That's good to know! We have a Carter's outlet near us, so a lot of DD's clothes are from there because I can get them so cheap! TJ Max also carries some of their stuff even cheaper.

Unfortunately, my DD did break out once from a pair of their pajamas that I forgot I hadn't washed yet (it was new).


----------



## delly (Oct 30, 2007)

Did they stop using those tagless labels that were causing rashes, then? Was Carters involved in that? I can't remember...


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

That is good to hear. I dress DD is some Carter's clothing. I like that most of their clothing is made of cotton, roomy for CDs, cute







, and well-priced.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *delly* 
Did they stop using those tagless labels that were causing rashes, then? Was Carters involved in that? I can't remember...

Yes, they modified the their labels.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Wow, good to know!


----------



## momofPL (Nov 12, 2008)

Great to know! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## purplefrog (Nov 22, 2005)

I've never been to Carter's, (actually had never heard of it until this week) but I'm currently reading a new book called Slow Death by Rubber Duck - How the Toxic Chemistry of Everyday Life Affects our Health, and the guy who wrote it mentioned getting some polyester kids' pajamas from Carter's. He phoned them to find out if flame-retardants are used. Here is an excerpt from the book:

_"There are no flame retardants in our 100 per cent polyester pajamas," I was assured by the nice woman at the other end of the customer service line. "They're all natural. The polyester is naturally fire resistant." Not aware that polyester is "all-natural" anything, I asked if she could send me something in writing to confirm this. Within minutes (leading me to believe that perhaps they'd heard this question before), I received a short document through my email, emphasizing that Carter's products "are made of polyester which complies 100% with CPSC guidelines."

After doing a bit of research on what these CPSC guidelines are, I discovered that most polyester in sleepwear is now infused with a few different kinds of flame retardants. It's not painted on the surface as Tris-BP was (the CPSC calls this "treated") but rather bonded right into the fabric. Chemicals used in this way include halogenated hydrocarbons (chlorine and bromine), inorganic flame retardants (antimony oxides) and phosphate-based compounds. I sent an email back to Carter's, asking exactly what flame retardant is mixed into their polyester, and a week later I received this message from the Quality Department: "We rely on the natural flame resistant properties of polyester. When manufactured in a clean environment we meet all applicable state and federal regulations." That didn't really answer my question._

What I get from this, is that the polyester fabric is created using flame retardants, rather than being added to the finished products. Maybe it's different with cotton products?


----------



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

Laura,
About the polyester...I think what they were trying to say is that polyester is naturally--meaning all by itself, inherently--flame resistant. Even without adding anything to it, polyester doesn't burn rapidly the way that other fibers (such as cotton) do. Thus, they can legally pass federal guidelines just by making the sleepwear out of polyester, without adding anything to it.

Many companies are now doing this (along with crib mattress companies adding a layer of polyester fiber wrapped around the springs, rather than adding any chemicals to the mattress--which is a safer idea if you ask me).

I personally won't buy polyester for my kids clothes or pajamas, only cotton. But I do believe them that they don't add anything to the polyester to make it flame resistant.


----------



## mrsrader (Jan 2, 2011)

The point about polyester being "naturally flame retardant" makes no sense. Polyester is a man-made fabric, so it isn't "naturally" anything. Just because it's a fabric made of flame-retardant chemicals and therefore doesn't require further treatment, it is not some clean fabric choice like organic cotton. That Carter's uses that line is absurd.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

I love carter's stuff. In fact, nearly all ds's clothes are carter's. IMO (and for my budget) they wear well for the price. They are easy to find, and the sizing is consistent across stores.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsrader*
> 
> The point about polyester being "naturally flame retardant" makes no sense. Polyester is a man-made fabric, so it isn't "naturally" anything. Just because it's a fabric made of flame-retardant chemicals and therefore doesn't require further treatment, it is not some clean fabric choice like organic cotton. That Carter's uses that line is absurd.


I don't think anyone is arguing that polyester == organic cotton. I think what she is saying is that polyester does not have flame retardant chemicals added to the pj's the way that say, CPSC compliant cotton pajamas would.


----------



## Norabella (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texmati*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Yes and no. IMO, having the flame retardant chemicals as part of the chemical make-up of a fabric is still "adding" those chemicals to something that doesn't have to have them. It is true that it is not the "same" as putting the chemicals on cotton, mainly because on cotton, the chemicals could (at least theoretically) be washed out eventually, whereas if they are part of the chemical make-up of the fabric I don't think washing out is ever an option.


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

I think it is really awesome that they don't add extra chemicals to any of their products... even polyester. I won't buy polyester either because its yucky if you ask me, but at least they aren't adding MORE chemicals to the stuff which affects the children of the parents who don't know about the junkiness of polyester. Some companies DO add extra stuff.

I love carters, and Kiddo wears primarily cotton. I'm glad I can buy their cotton products without worrying about extra stuff on them. I can't afford organic everything either so knowing I can get non organic, non flame retardant chemicals products is a comfortable compromise for me.... and if for some reason I do want polyester (fleece is fuzzy and warm) I know that at the very least, carters fleece pajamas won't have extra stuff on top of what its already made of.


----------



## altoidmandy (Jun 9, 2008)

I see that this is an old post, and I wanted to make the point that I think Carter's policy might have changed. We were recently given some fleece Carter's pjs that specifically state "flame retardant" on the tag. When my son wore them before they were washed, they gave him a rash.


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *altoidmandy*
> 
> I see that this is an old post, and I wanted to make the point that I think Carter's policy might have changed. We were recently given some fleece Carter's pjs that specifically state "flame retardant" on the tag. When my son wore them before they were washed, they gave him a rash.


all fleece is flame retardant. it is made of polyester which is made using flame retardant chemicals. Whenever I buy carter's cotton pajamas however, it always has the bright yellow warning tag and the clothes themselves say to wear them fitted as they aren't flame retardant. I bought recently myself.


----------



## Snug Organics (Oct 30, 2012)

The above information about polyester sleepwear is not true. Here is some information from the Environmental Working Group:

"Chemicals used in sleepwear labeled "fire resistant" will remain in the fabric for at least 50 washes. To avoid any chemicals in sleepwear and reduce the risk of igniting sleepwear, we suggest you choose natural fibers that are inherently fire resistant and snug-fitting. And, of course, keep kids away from matches, candles and cigarettes."

Natural organic fibers are always best for a developing child. Hope this helps clarify!


----------



## sk8boarder15 (Jan 12, 2010)

We only buy the tight fitting cotton pajamas becuase they are the only one without flame retardents. They will have a big yellow tag saying NOT FLAME RESISTANT, anything else bothers my sons skin...


----------



## phxfinn (Feb 13, 2014)

Carters company is NOT exclusively flame retardant. The government requires that ANY children's pajamas that are not "tight fitting" be flame resistant - made that way through flame retardant chemicals. That includes fleece, and especially polyester.

When shopping their site online, it lists in the description if it's flame retardant.


----------



## Mamja (May 23, 2007)

phxfinn said:


> Carters company is NOT exclusively flame retardant. *The government requires that ANY children's pajamas that are not "tight fitting" be flame resistant* - made that way through flame retardant chemicals. That includes fleece, and especially polyester.
> 
> When shopping their site online, it lists in the description if it's flame retardant.


I know this is a very old thread but I need to respond because this statement is not completely true. The part I've bolded IS true, but they are not always made flame resistant by applying flame retardants treatments. Some fabrics are flame resistant without applying chemicals. You need to check each article of clothing to see if it has added flame retardants.


----------

